# Deactivated by Uber for posting on Facebook



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.

Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.

I even got a call from Uber to discuss the situation and they "sympathized."

Now, I get a message saying that I'm permanently deactivated for posting an unfavorable review of Uber on a social network (though all of it was true). They say that this action is not reversible.

This is what I posted on Facebook.

Uber allowed a pax who was involved in a drug deal and wanted me to transport those drugs 86 miles to rate me a 1-Star and allowed them to complain about the fare chopping it in half without even notifying me. I drove 19 miles in 45 minutes and Uber adjusted the fare to just over $8.

While only 3 miles from the first stop, one of the pax stated they forgot their phone at the pick-up location. I had to circle back to pick it up and then go to the original destination. Even if the pax said that I got lost, why the heck would I go all the way back to the pick up location and start over.

While waiting at the first stop for the pax, they purchased drugs and wanted to carry those drugs and related items 86 miles to their final destination. I ended the ride and reported it to Uber immediately.

Soon after, the one-star review came in dinging my overall rating from 4.84 to 4.80 (it takes dozens of 5-stars to negate this) and then about 20 minutes later, Uber adjusts the fare without any notice or question.

They haven't responded to my 3 support tickets as of yet.

Uber doesn't care for their drivers one bit as evidenced by numerous driver complaints and lawsuits.

They will allow someone who wants to use and transport illegal drugs in a driver's car to ruin the driver's rating and take away money from the driver's pocket.

They hold driver's ratings hostage, forcing us to do illegal things to keep pax happy or suffer the ratings hit.

Riders, know this is how Uber operates.

‪#‎uber‬ ‪#‎chooselyft‬ ‪#‎lyft‬

Now, was it unflattering? Yes. Was it dishonest? No.

Basically Uber gets a 1 star rating from me and they terminate. Perhaps they should be working for the 5-stars, not just us drivers. 

I find this action unacceptable, childish, but certainly not unexpected from Uber.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

And that is why you, as an independent contractor, never post anything negative about the company in your own name.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Understood :O but I was trying to get support.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

ouch ! you still have lyft ? also check out lexna or getme. and how did they connect your FB with your uber account anyway's?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You never use your real name on one of those things. Put a name on your account like Elihu J. Frobisher, Milton F. Sternwallow, Billy Gooblatz or Algernon G. Foobusfarbus. There is a provision in the contract for making disparaging remarks about the company.

I understand your frustration and purpose, but never post anything like that using your real name.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

The facebook page is a complete clown show. They must deactivate drivers by the hundreds.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

What's Facebook?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I need to go post something just to see how fast i can get deactivated.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

It's all about uber having control. You're better off without them, since they frown upon drivers invoking their first amendment rights. It's a big blessing in disguise.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Any minute now! this is the end! here it comes!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

It's all about uber having control. You're better off without them, since they frown upon drivers invoking their first amendment rights. It's a big blessing in disguise.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> What's Facebook?


It's a place where narcissistic people post their personal information for all the world to see and then complain when it gets them fired, divorced, arrested or otherwise screwed.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You never use your real name on one of those things. Put a name on your account like Elihu J. Frobisher, Milton F. Sternwallow, Billy Gooblatz or Algernon G. Foobusfarbus.


Hey now, buddy!

Algernon G. Foosbusfarbus is off limits. That's the name I use. The rest are okay, though.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You never use your real name on one of those things


Which leads to the question: How many use their real name and picture here?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Which leads to the question: How many use their real name and picture here?


<<<------ This guy


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> Understood :O but I was trying to get support.


not by posting in a public forum.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Attn. Caroline O'Donovan.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

If I were you I'd immediately file for unemployment benefits


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here's a similar Driver Deactivation thread from a while back:

*Uber Fired a Driver Over a"Hateful" Tweet About the Company*


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

uberlift said:


> If I were you I'd immediately file for unemployment benefits


He has a good job in the IT industry.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

I looked everywhere on Facebook and couldn't find where you could post something like this to get deactivated!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

jodie said:


> I looked everywhere on Facebook and couldn't find where you could post something like this to get deactivated!


Did you look at the uber page on facebook?


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's what you do...
Create a fake Facebook account, perhaps pretending to be someone from the news media. Post on the same Facebook thread along the lines of, "Hi Scott Benedict, my name is Bill from ABC News and I'd like to speak with you for an article I'm working on about the dangers and illegal activities that Uber drivers are unaware of when they sign up to drive."
You simply reply, "I'd love to! Especially since Uber deactivated me for trying to get the money that was owed to me."
Uber hates bad PR.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Did you look at the uber page on facebook?


Yes! But I only scrolled down a little and didnt see any bad postings by people. Guess i have to check again!


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome to the non-disparagement clauses in both companies TOC's.
Also says that they crawl the social media sites looking for peeps to deactivate.

And since I'm not using my real name here: Uber and Travis suck. Travis belongs in a Turkish prison. Uber needs to go the way of the Yugo.

Sorry that happened to you Scott, but now you can drive just Lyft and do what I do: disparage Screwber with every Lyft rider.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Scott Benedict said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


I hear Shannon Liss Riordan's got a lot less to do nowadays. You could get her working on your case but she'd settle after a year of releasing hot air into the atmosphere and get you 20 bucks.

Or... chi1cabby knows journalists - this needs some media exposure. Exposing Uber bullying in the press has got several individual drivers reactivated by them after reporters have helped them realise they made a "mistake".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Annnnddd THIS is why I don't use my real name here. How could you NOT see this coming? Let this be a lesson to the naive here.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> Annnnddd THIS is why I don't use my real name here. How could you NOT see this coming? Let this be a lesson to the naive here.


There are two people just in this thread I could call at their workplace if I wanted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> Understood :O but I was trying to get support.


You got support.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You never use your real name on the internet.
Or on your devices.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Scott Benedict said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


Consider it a blessing in disguise, now you can do something with less risk for more money.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I thought Travis was going to be more discerning in deactivating drivers.

But "honest"? Come on. You said Uber let you transport drugs. Hire exactly did a technology company in San Francisco allow that?


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Stygge said:


> There are two people just in this thread I could call at their workplace if I wanted.


I would be one of those! But I dont post anything negative and have nothing to hide! Whew!


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

And I def would NEVER slam my employer on social media. No matter what they did. Unless, of course, I want to be fired. Duh.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Have you filed for unemployment?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Stygge said:


> There are two people just in this thread I could call at their workplace if I wanted.


And you'd rat these people out? They are going to the trouble of NOT letting the world in general know who they are.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> And you'd rat these people out? They are going to the trouble of NOT letting the world in general know who they are.


 No, I wouldn't.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

SafeT said:


> It's a place where narcissistic people post their personal information for all the world to see and then complain when it gets them fired, divorced, arrested or otherwise screwed.


Well said!


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Stygge said:


> He has a good job in the IT industry.


I thought he was a teacher?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Man. My reading comprehension must have taken a big hit this morning , otherwise I can't explain how you drove 45mins for $16.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

jodie said:


> I thought he was a teacher?


He is. Kind of.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

jodie said:


> Yes! But I only scrolled down a little and didnt see any bad postings by people. Guess i have to check again!


I doubt you will find any negative posts on the Uber FaceBook page from either riders or drivers.

They delete them - probably have about 10 people employed full time deleting them.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Altima ATL said:


> I doubt you will find any negative posts on the Uber FaceBook page from either riders or drivers.
> 
> They delete them - probably have about 10 people employed full time deleting them.


Take another look. The page is full of negative comments. Like this happy partner. Just one example.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Take another look. The page is full of negative comments. Like this happy partner. Just one example.
> View attachment 39650


That was only 3 hours ago, they haven't found it yet


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I would say you got what you deserved for this sentence alone.



Scott Benedict said:


> Uber allowed a pax who was involved in a drug deal and wanted me to transport those drugs 86 miles to rate me a 1-Star and allowed them to complain about the fare chopping it in half without even notifying me. I drove 19 miles in 45 minutes and Uber adjusted the fare to just over $8.


You are insinuating Uber knew the drug deal was going on and they allowed it to happen. Since you were there you actually allowed it to happen.

Either way you posted on social media negative feedback on the person paying you to do a job. If any contractor I hired spoke ill about me while on a job they would be let go.


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Love to get every driver to post a true Uber nightmare story at the same time.
Scott , sorry to hear you got screwed by the Overlord.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Stygge said:


> No, I wouldn't.


Then I don't see the point in saying you know who they are if they can trust you to keep it from becoming common knowledge.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

They watch their FB page very closely. If you must post, create a fake profile. I was banned on there many moons ago.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

The real question is even if we create fake profile, as soon as we use our smartphone, does Uber know what our real ID associated with the phone is? Think Google super cookie or something along the line that Snowden disclosed.. My hunch is Uber/Google knows exactly who each one of us are across all platforms. New world order!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Which leads to the question: How many use their real name and picture here?


Some new posters will. If the avatar or name looks real, more than one veteran poster will advise the new poster to make a change. In fact, there was a topic on people on these boards who use their real names or photographs.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

I use my real name. But can you see my last name?


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> The real question is even if we create fake profile, as soon as we use our smartphone, does Uber know what our real ID associated with the phone is? Think Google super cookie or something along the line that Snowden disclosed.. My hunch is Uber/Google knows exactly who each one of us are across all platforms. New world order!


I agree. We cant hide from anything! :/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jodie said:


> I use my real name. But can you see my last name?


Je le vois pas.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

jodie said:


> I use my real name. But can you see my last name?


I'm sure data aggregators know more than just your last name. Even I can think of applying IP address, zip code, reverse name lookup etc to know more about someone. Add one phishing email for you to open and bingo.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

I try never to be too specific or go on long rants about anything on the internet. Your behavior in public or private can haunt you the rest of your life or for a number of years. Even on Facebook I may post something 3-5 times a year and that is about it. People need to be more aware of what they do and say on the internet. You never know who is recording you or watching you now.

Oh that also goes at work. I am in IT full time and we can see every website you go to. Don't visit your bank or other secured sites while at work, your employer most likely decrypts this traffic.

<----------This is not me either


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Scott, if you want to bring some publicity to this may I suggest trying Kurtis Ming over at channel 13? He is pretty thorough on things once he digs into them.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Which leads to the question: How many use their real name and picture here?


I do


----------



## bard1290 (Jan 3, 2016)

I personally prefer to be called Manesh but I'll answer to Bruce.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You never use your real name on one of those things. Put a name on your account like Elihu J. Frobisher, Milton F. Sternwallow, Billy Gooblatz or Algernon G. Foobusfarbus. There is a provision in the contract for making disparaging remarks about the company.
> 
> I understand your frustration and purpose, but never post anything like that using your real name.


And if that name is taken. There's always Amanda Hugandkiss

or Lou Sassole, 
Hugh Jass, 
Mike Oxbig.

Go forth and spam aaway!


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Attention Caroline O'Donovan .. Would you like a juicy piece for your news article??

Here is one.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm surprised OP didn't see a deactivation coming after that post. And uber of all companies.

I know when I write anything even with a hint of negativity towards an employer, 1099 or w2, that I'm going to get the pink slip or boot. It's just a fact. If the roles were reversed, would any of you keep that person on? After #joinlyft or whatever....not even touching on any negative comments. You're literally hashtagging for the competition. You're making it sound like you're driving for the competition. 

Smh.

The sense of false safety you feel or naive, not sure which, is amazing.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

A few years back I was miserable at a job. I had another job lined up but was waiting for the official offer letter. One of those emails came in, " tell us how we are doing, its 100% anonymous", uh huh I believe that. Knowing I was just waiting for final paperwork to be filled out, I drank a couple of beers, filled out that survey 100% honest. About 4 weeks later I got a severance package, sizeable. Four days after I was laid off I started my new job. Two months later I received a bonus check from the last company . It worked out perfect....


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

if youre driving in sacramento where the rate per mile is so low, perhaps its a blessing.........


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Je le vois pas.


But you wont tell!


----------



## CorollaS (Apr 10, 2016)

Almost every company has a policy on negative social media posts.
I can't believe anyone would be surprised that what was posted
would lead to deactivation. You implied Uber being involved or
at the very least complacent in illegal activity. What did you expect?
A bonus check and a pat on the back?

SMDH........


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jodie said:


> But you wont tell!


Je dirais rien a personne.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Back in the day, 3 years or so ago, Uber would deactivate drivers who were flying the Lyft trade dress while on a Uber run. 

I'm sure the deactivation only happened because he used the #JoinLyft hashtag! /sarcasm


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Je dirais rien a personne.


Magnifique ami......


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry that you were deactivated. A few observations:
1) Drivers are not in short supply. Uber knows this. Driving a car is not exactly a rare skill.
2) How would Uber know about the drugs?
3) Who are you to judge someone's lifestyle?
4) If we're ending any ride before reaching the Pax's desired destination, the proper thing to do is cancel w/o charge. No ding on your ratings on Uber for this, but I think Lyft will ding your ratings for this. On Uber, I'd cancel. On Lyft, I bite my tongue and drive them to their destination. From the Pax's perspective, I'd have rated you a 1* too.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

666cartman666 said:


> Sorry that you were deactivated. A few observations:
> 1) Drivers are not in short supply. Uber knows this. Driving a car is not exactly a rare skill.
> 2) How would Uber know about the drugs?
> 3) Who are you to judge someone's lifestyle?
> 4) If we're ending any ride before reaching the Pax's desired destination, the proper thing to do is cancel w/o charge. No ding on your ratings on Uber for this, but I think Lyft will ding your ratings for this. On Uber, I'd cancel. On Lyft, I bite my tongue and drive them to their destination. From the Pax's perspective, I'd have rated you a 1* too.


#3 is my favorite


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

jodie said:


> #3 is my favorite


yeah, drug dealers are people too, #drugdealerslivesmatter


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

It's like that twilight zone episode, " you mustn't think bad thoughts about uber"..


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Man. My reading comprehension must have taken a big hit this morning , otherwise I can't explain how you drove 45mins for $16.


The pax had two stops. On the way to the first stop, they noticed that their friend forgot their phone. We had to go back to the pick up destination to retrieve it.



666cartman666 said:


> Sorry that you were deactivated. A few observations:
> 1) Drivers are not in short supply. Uber knows this. Driving a car is not exactly a rare skill.
> 2) How would Uber know about the drugs?
> 3) Who are you to judge someone's lifestyle?
> 4) If we're ending any ride before reaching the Pax's desired destination, the proper thing to do is cancel w/o charge. No ding on your ratings on Uber for this, but I think Lyft will ding your ratings for this. On Uber, I'd cancel. On Lyft, I bite my tongue and drive them to their destination. From the Pax's perspective, I'd have rated you a 1* too.


2. I didn't say Uber knew about the drugs, but I reported the ride immediately and they allowed someone who I reported for doing a drug deal while en route to rate me me.

3. I'm not judging. Just don't want it in my car.

4. I ended the ride before committing a felony that would have caused me to lose my teaching license. The mid point was their place of residence. They wanted to pick up some overnight clothes and drugs before heading to their final destination. I wasn't going to null a ride that I drove 45 minutes for.

Point understood about posting on Facebook. My intent was NOT to defame them(though I can see how that would appear), but to get them to answer me. They hadn't responded to any of my tickets in 24 hours after reporting a serious issue with a rider. Then when I posted, I got a very polite young lady who apologized for their lack of response and that they take this issue very seriously. She was working with me to adjust the fare, report the riders, and remove the unfair rating. Then 3 days later I get deactivated.

I certainly don't depend upon Uber for income. It was just side income.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Good thing my name is John Doe and not Pancho Villa....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I'magine if there was someone with the Adam Jeecheroo who drove for uber. I used that name on facebook, and a ball making fun of them. I hope that person doesn't get deactivated.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

CorollaS said:


> You implied Uber being involved or
> at the very least complacent in illegal activity


Oooooops, damn voice to text...I'm sure you meant "complicit". Big difference between these two words.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

The Mollusk said:


> Man. My reading comprehension must have taken a big hit this morning , otherwise I can't explain how you drove 45mins for $16.


They used to do it in Detroit all the time, $0.30/mile.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

RideshareGuru said:


> They used to do it in Detroit all the time, $0.30/mile.


The good thing in Detroit is that they could keep their cars in park and still make almost that money. They could make up to $432 a day without putting any wear and tear on their cars. Ha ha.


----------



## fwtexguy (Sep 28, 2015)

DUDE They did you a favor


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

666cartman666 said:


> 3) Who are you to judge someone's lifestyle?


What a strange and stupid thing to say based on the OP's experience. He's not judging a lifestyle, he is rightfully trying to protect himself from the consequences of someone else's ILLEGAL activities should any problems arise.

If you don't mind carrying druggies, drug dealers, or other questionable characters in your chariot for pennies on the dollar, then hooray for you. If you want to be complicit in their felonious activities under the guise of rideshare services, then again that is your choice. But how dare YOU judge this driver's actions for protecting himself and calling Uber out on their anti-driver BS ?!?!

Granted I would not have done it on Facebook (big mistake!), but we all have a moment of not making the smartest decisions when in a state of heightened anger. Uber Off OP, and be glad !!!!


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well it's not like uber knew the rides were buying drugs. I'm sure they weren't conspiring. When things get hankie end the ride immediately. If you feel threatened stop the car in traffic take ur keys get out and call the police.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I didn't say that uber knew they were buying drugs, but I reported the ride immediately and 30 minutes later they allowed them to rate me unfairly because wouldn't transport their drugs. They should have blocked the rider from rating me. I left the scene, drove a mile and then reported the ride through the app.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You never use your real name on one of those things. Put a name on your account like Elihu J. Frobisher, Milton F. Sternwallow, Billy Gooblatz or Algernon G. Foobusfarbus. There is a provision in the contract for making disparaging remarks about the company.
> 
> I understand your frustration and purpose, but never post anything like that using your real name.


Or you could put in your post next time ... "A friend who drives for Uber told me that ... "
Kind of like "My friend has a driving problem ... " (or drinking if appropriate)


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ben105 What did you expect Uber to do? What do you expect any employer to do when an employee is talking shit about them? Common sense, you should get some.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

kes1981 said:


> Ben105 What did you expect Uber to do? What do you expect any employer to do when an employee is talking shit about them? Common sense, you should get some.


That's kind of a trick question, because it can't be answered. Uber has made it abundantly clear, that drivers are Independent Contractors.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SafeT said:


> It's a place where narcissistic people post their personal information for all the world to see and then complain when it gets them fired, divorced, arrested or otherwise screwed.


Add on to it (courtesy of Airplane!) But that's not important right now!!!!!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I drove taxi at night for years 50% of my business were hookers,pimps dealers and users looking for a late night fix.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Dhus said:


> ouch ! you still have lyft ? also check out lexna or getme. and how did they connect your FB with your uber account anyway's?


You can link your uber log in to facebook. which of course removes all doubt.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> You can link your uber log in to facebook. which of course removes all doubt.


 A~HA ! ~ Glad i avoid that because i speak my mind, which is a no no in this world ! 
Freedom of speech ? pft


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I honestly was trying to get support. They realized the errors of their ways and reinstated me as I wasn't trying to disparage them, but frustrated with lack of support.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I honestly was trying to get support. They realized the errors of their ways and reinstated me as I wasn't trying to disparage them, but frustrated with lack of support.


That's good to hear.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I actually got two apologies. One on facebook messenger and one in an email.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> They reinstated me as I wasn't trying to disparage them, but frustrated with lack of support.





Ben105 said:


> I actually got two apologies.


............glad to be made aware of that.........................


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Happy Phantom (May 1, 2016)

Lesson learned...hopefully


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ben105 said:


> I actually got two apologies. One on facebook messenger and one in an email.


Were you contacted by a reporter?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


I post this as an answer at least once a week.
Did you read the agreement? You agreed to not say anything negative about Uber on social media, or anywhere else.

After reading your facebook post I agree with Goober.
That was not too clever. You can't just get pissed off and go online and badmouth Uber. They instantly deactivate you for breach of the agreement.

(Edited)
When you wrote "Uber allowed....." you shot your toes off.
Uber didn't allow anything.
Uber would reply "It is your business"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I post this as an answer at least once a week.
> Did you read the agreement? You agreed to not say anything negative about Uber on social media, or anywhere else.
> 
> After reading your facebook post I agree with Goober.
> ...


He didn't allow a drug deal. Did you not read his post at all?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


_Find the right lawyer. You might be the next ex uber driver millionaire. You have the right to express your opinion on facebook or any which way you want. For them to blatantly retaliate against you is very stupid ... their legal department must be on vacation because that's a big NO NO._


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Find the right lawyer. You might be the next ex uber driver millionaire. You have the right to express your opinion on facebook or any which way you want. For them to blatantly retaliate against you is very stupid ... their legal department must be on vacation because that's a big NO NO._


He has no case.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He didn't allow a drug deal. Did you not read his post at all?


My comment was more toward his post on facebook.

When he stated "Uber allowed....",
Uber's reply would be "It is your business, why did you allow..."

I should have made that more readable, sorry.
I went back and edited it a bit and noted it was an edit.

I understand what the driver did while driving. He could have eventually won with Uber.
Get your self down to the local office with problems like this.

I don't understand why he boiled over on social media.

That got him deactivated.
He didn't read and understand the agreement.

That is not forgivable in Uberland.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

facebook is pretty private did you post on your own page or on a public page?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> facebook is pretty private did you post on your own page or on a public page?


facebook is the least private social media online. 
You can find facebook posts by doing a google search on that post.

You agree that everything you post on facebook is public domain when you first hit that accept button. Did you read the facebook EULA (End User Licensing Agreement).

Nope nothing on facebook is private, even PMs.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> facebook is the least private social media online.
> You can find facebook posts by doing a google search on that post.
> 
> You agree that everything you post on facebook is public domain when you first hit that accept button. Did you read the facebook EULA (End User Licensing Agreement).
> ...


no way there was this girl I liked and I couldnt see jack on her profile


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

jodie said:


> Magnifique ami......


et bien informés


----------



## Yaya (Nov 15, 2014)

Uber is Doggy company.. My name is bob bastards ..


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

TL;DR... 

If you worked for a traditional employer and went on facebook disparaging them would you really not expect repercussions?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> facebook is the least private social media online.
> You can find facebook posts by doing a google search on that post.
> 
> You agree that everything you post on facebook is public domain when you first hit that accept button. Did you read the facebook EULA (End User Licensing Agreement).
> ...


So I shouldn't post that Uber deactivated me for refusing to drive a couple of ISIS.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So I shouldn't post that Uber deactivated me for refusing to drive a couple of ISIS.


Lets just say youtube is not a secure line. 
Anyone posting as Seal Team 5 should know what that means.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Find the right lawyer. You might be the next ex uber driver millionaire. You have the right to express your opinion on facebook or any which way you want. For them to blatantly retaliate against you is very stupid ... their legal department must be on vacation because that's a big NO NO._


If you hire a contractor to mow your lawn and you don't like how he cusses all the time and fire him, is that retaliation?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...





Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...





Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


Uber ruined my livery business due to their being an incompetent business partner, so on the day of the rate cuts in January I permanently deactivated Uber. My decision is not reversible.

Life is good.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> If you hire a contractor to mow your lawn and you don't like how he cusses all the time and fire him, is that retaliation?


Not the same.

Every driver should download, print and read the agreement you have with Uber.
You agreed when you signed on to the app. They told you that in the agreement. Most drivers skip and hit ACCEPT and start driving.

The part of that agreement I have seen most drivers dismissed for on this forum is the part where the IC agreed not to disparage the Uber name in any way, with special reference to social media.

If you have not done it, download that agreement and read it.

Maybe you will not be as vulnerable as the OP of this post if you are informed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> The part of that agreement I have seen most drivers dismissed for on this forum is the part where the IC agreed not to disparage the Uber name in any way, with special reference to social media.


That probably is a gross exaggeration.

Can you link some other posts/threads (besides the one I *linked* earlier in this thread) where a Driver was deactivated based on his/her social media post about Uber?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> That probably is a gross exaggeration.
> 
> Can you link some other posts/threads (besides the one I *linked* earlier in this thread) where a Driver was deactivated based on his/her social media post about Uber?


I will let you do the research. You seem to like researching anything Uber.

You tell us the most common reason for uber drivers to be dismissed posted on this forum.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If I suspect a drug deal, the passengers aren't getting a chance. I'm calling 911 so they can trace my location, I will drive to a police station, and I will intentionally break traffic laws in front of a cop on the way.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I will let you do the research. You seem to like researching anything Uber.


So basically you're admitting to making a baseless assertion to support your POV, without a shred of evidence to support it.


RockinEZ said:


> You tell us the most common reason for uber drivers to be dismissed posted on this forum.


Four top reasons (in no particular order) why Drivers are deactivated based on posts/threads on the forum:

Low Star Rating.
Low Acceptance Rate or High Cancellation Rate.
Passenger Complaints of unprofessional conduct.
Suspected Fraud.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> So basically you're admitting to making a baseless assertion to support your POV, without a shred of evidence to support it.
> 
> Four top reasons (in no particular order) why Drivers are deactivated based on posts/threads on the forum:
> 
> ...


I knew you would know. 
I based my opinion on the posts I read on this forum.

Your reasons happen to be the reasons Uber released recently.
Maybe not based on posts on this forum..... or are they?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Your reasons happen to be the reasons Uber released recently.
> Maybe not based on posts on this forum..... or are they?


Afaik, Uber hasn't recently released reasons why Drivers are deactivated.

My list is based on posts/threads that I've seen on the forum.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Afaik, Uber hasn't recently released reasons why Drivers are deactivated.
> 
> My list is based on posts/threads that I've seen on the forum.


Uber has released that exact list in multiple emails over the last two years.
Maybe we don't receive the same emails from Uber.
The emails only go to Uber drivers.

Regardless, the OP was deactivated because he did not read or understand the agreement with Uber.

I spoof my MAC and IP address. Others should also if they are still driving and posting here.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

chi1cabby said:


> Four top reasons (in no particular order) why Drivers are deactivated based on posts/threads on the forum:
> 
> Low Star Rating.
> Low Acceptance Rate or High Cancellation Rate.
> ...


I thought they changed the rule on #2 about not deactivating drivers for low acceptance rate?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

chi1cabby said:


> Afaik, Uber hasn't recently released reasons why Drivers are deactivated.
> 
> My list is based on posts/threads that I've seen on the forum.


I was in the Denver office and mentioned the new deactivation policy re the city determines the the rating that could cause deactivation. So I asked what is that rating in Denver? The answer...we are not allowed to provide that information.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Is this a taxi scum forum or a TCN forum?
> Decide.
> 
> We don't want to hear losers talk about the business we are taking over.
> ...


You know where that ^^ came from.
Let go of your animus towards me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

FAC said:


> I was in the Denver office and mentioned the new deactivation policy re the city determines the the rating that could cause deactivation. So I asked what is that rating in Denver? The answer...we are not allowed to provide that information.


Yeah I saw your original post on that. It's business as usual at Uber, despite the newly written deactivation policy. What Uber says and what Uber does in practice are usually two different things.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FAC said:


> I thought they changed the rule on #2 about not deactivating drivers for low acceptance rate?





chi1cabby said:


> You know where that ^^ came from.
> Let go of your animus towards me.


What ever strokes your goat.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah I saw your original post on that. It's business as usual at Uber, despite the newly written deactivation policy. What Uber says and what Uber does in practice are usually two different things.


What's frustrating about this, is Uber is not held accountable by anyone. Drivers file class action suits that get settled; uber doesn't keep their word and nothing happens to them.

There are stories and I mean that literally of a pax accusing her driver of kidnapping her and she had to jump out of the car. Does she call 911? No she calls Fox News. During her interview not a scratch on her. Stories like this portray the drivers are the bad guys and Uber is the knight in shining armor.

Nothing will change until the public realizes what an unethical company Uber is and either uses Lyft or going back to cabs. In fact I appreciate cabbies. There are times I find them more convenient than using Uber or Lyft (especially after a major sporting event).

Even with the awareness of the public I don't see Uber changing much. People like the cheap rides. It's for that reason much of our manufacturing is exported to China. Many Americans are cheap!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Ch


RockinEZ - not sure what ch means.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FAC said:


> What's frustrating about this, is Uber is not held accountable by anyone. Drivers file class action suits that get settled; uber doesn't keep their word and nothing happens to them.
> 
> There are stories and I mean that literally of a pax accusing her driver of kidnapping her and she had to jump out of the car. Does she call 911? No she calls Fox News. During her interview not a scratch on her. Stories like this portray the drivers are the bad guys and Uber is the knight in shining armor.
> 
> ...


Many Americans are broke. The ones that have money are getting cheap. 
Worst tippers are Physicians for me so far. Two conferences in San Diego for Doctors. First year I got $10 in tips for 20 rides. This year I got squat. I used to work in hospitals so I felt a bit slighted that these doctors that are treated like kings do not understand noblesse oblige.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm not sure why you'd think that I had put you, or your original username, in my crosshairs. I have no recollection of it. If I did unjustly target you, I apologize.


RockinEZ said:


> I still wonder what you trying to achieve.





FAC said:


> What's frustrating about this, is Uber is not held accountable by anyone.


That ^^ is what I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Reason 1 out of 1,500,000 not to have social networking. Ever.

Although I agree with you and feel for you... posting anything on your FacePage, MyFace, InstaFace is risky biz these days. 

Also, what isn't your FacePage on private?


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Man. My reading comprehension must have taken a big hit this morning , otherwise I can't explain how you drove 45mins for $16.


Detriot?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

I completely support Uber for deactivating you. You should not post anything on facebook unfavotable about your employer. At this time posting something over twitter or facebook equal or even greater than saying on television. Even goverment official get fired for ironical posts. So you got what you deserved. 
It is not your bussines about drug deal ,y our job is spin the wheal and shut the hell up. Let them kill each other thats not your problem. 
You shall never give a `f` about rating just like uber dont give a `f` about you.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


Sue the damn uber about this


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

New trick to get deactivated instantly huh!!!..will.keep in mind..


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> It is not your bussines about drug deal ,y our job is spin the wheal and shut the hell up.


Are you NUTS ?? Anything taking place in his vehicle is his business, especially if it is illegal. Sometimes cops tend to handcuff first and ask questions later. You want to go to jail for knowingly transporting drugs and druggies in your car for 15 cents a minute, then have at it. However, the OP had every right to do what he did. He even let Uber know what was going on, but as usual they could give a rats a**.

What's next, getting deactivated for not letting prostitutes turn tricks in the back seat?

This nonsense of Uber use is getting out of hand, and something needs to be done about. Thank the Lord I stopped driving a month after I got started last year. I feel so sorry for the people that are forced to do this. The OP should count his blessings he has been released from hell.....


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Are you NUTS ?? Anything taking place in his vehicle is his business, especially if it is illegal. Sometimes cops tend to handcuff first and ask questions later. You want to go to jail for knowingly transporting drugs and druggies in your car for 15 cents a minute, then have at it. However, the OP had every right to do what he did. He even let Uber know what was going on, but as usual they could give a rats a**.
> 
> What's next, getting deactivated for not letting prostitutes turn tricks in the back seat?
> 
> This nonsense of Uber use is getting out of hand, and something needs to be done about. Thank the Lord I stopped driving a month after I got started last year. I feel so sorry for the people that are forced to do this. The OP should count his blessings he has been released from hell.....


Listen, the entire story sounds like paranoidal scam, Did you really bellive in all that crap ? How the hell he realized it was drugs ? Do you really think pax told him he picked up a illigal drug and want him to drive it 86 miles ? You guys gotta use brains before bellive in all that Lyft paid scam. And if you no longer driving why are you still here ? No other things to do > I bet you still driving . If not they you probably NUTS.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

FAC said:


> I was in the Denver office and mentioned the new deactivation policy re the city determines the the rating that could cause deactivation. So I asked what is that rating in Denver? The answer...we are not allowed to provide that information.


City hall should be able to provide this information as public record. If not, it would be newsworthy of the private dealing between city government and big corporations.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> Listen, the entire story sounds like paranoidal scam, Did you really bellive in all that crap ? How the hell he realized it was drugs ? Do you really think pax told him he picked up a illigal drug and want him to drive it 86 miles ? You guys gotta use brains before bellive in all that Lyft paid scam. And if you no longer driving why are you still here ? No other things to do > I bet you still driving . If not they you probably NUTS.


Listen Mister, I am perfectly sane, thank you very much. Second, I have a VERY full life with a full time job, part time job, and working on my MHA, not to mention 2 active boys.

Third, even if I no longer drive for Uber I am still allowed to come to this site and check out how other drivers are doing. No one should have to work under the conditions that Uber imposes, but since some people seem to have no choice, I like to give them my encouragement and support in this hellish endeavor. Plus I have a few friends here.

Fourth, I absolutely do believe the OP's story because he is not the only one who has experienced it. If you don't believe it, then so be it and move along. Lastly, I did stop driving for Uber over a year ago because I saw the handwriting on the wall. If you want, I can show you the email Uber sent me back after my request to be deactivated. No way I'm driving for pennies putting my new car in jeopardy and committing insurance fraud, which many people still do, probably including you.

But to my original point, yes you are NUTS for upholding whatever behavior pax want to dish out, then criticizing a fellow driver for standing up for what's right and dissing Uber. But hey, I guess you will do anything for pennies, so Uber On !!


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

I think the rates are so low, that a lot of drug dealing is being done, especially with uber pool, why hasn't the media put this in the news? Uber is encouraging drug dealing on the backs of drivers, more than one driver has posted this on YouTube.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

As far as I knew from the get-go.... I never post anything about my associations with Lyft or Uber on Social Media. Nothing, nada on Social Media. Hey, for those of you who turn a nose-up at Facebook, it is a great way to stay in touch with my grown children who've moved to other cities and friends and relatives out of the region. When my older boy was in Afghanistan, we spoke regularly over Facebook via private. So to those opinionated jerks in this forum who are above Facebook, piss off!


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> No way I'm driving for pennies putting my new car in jeopardy and committing insurance fraud, which many people still do, probably including you.


I agree with your post totally.... I'm out job-hunting today as I am petrified that when I just renewed my insurance, i had to state that I was NOT driving my car for commercial purposes... In short, I lied and I don't feel good about that.

Further, considering the above, I am sick and fed up with Uber's attitude toward the drivers. They spent their first six years creating a culture that encourage riders NOT to tip drivers while the steadily lowered the mileage charged for a ride. They then double-downed and introduced POOL rides further messing with an already discounted fare and discounted it further.. just to rub it in our faces further. When I started refusing POOL rides, they sent me text messages with implied threats that my acceptance rate on POOL is too low. Then, when I accepted some pool rides they complained that my acceptance rate for 2nd passengers was too low!!! Then after trying, I discovered that 65-75% of my pool rides didn't even have a 2nd ride request!!!! That meant they were encouraging more of their riders to take a shot, get a stupidly low fare and not have to share their ride...... All of this meant lower revenues. Now, it's slow season, I get a ton of Pool requests which I WILL NOT ACCEPT as the fares don't justify the mileage and gas. F**K them! On the one hand, I am an independent contractor, so they don't have to pay for perks, and on the other, when it suits them, they treat you as if you're an employee without have to lay out a cent for that privilege. I will continue to drive, but at a much lower level than before.

As to the guy who posted on Social Media about Uber.... that was a big mistake for you to do that under your real name. Especially since you were complaining about the company. Man, you were begging them to terminate you and they obliged.


----------



## Tatertots (May 14, 2016)

I went through the trouble to sign up for the forums after reading alexey8787's comment just so I could say that was some of the worst advice I've ever seen a human give another human.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

If you wanna express your opinion of uber on facebook, without any reprisals, just use a fakename. If you're worried about them tracing your IP (which is highly doubtful), post it a library towns over from where you live etc. In anycase, never ever use your real name.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> He has no case.


I didn't say it was gonna be easy but with the right lawyer, he might be on to som


Old Rocker said:


> If you hire a contractor to mow your lawn and you don't like how he cusses all the time and fire him, is that retaliation?


_No, when you contract someone to mow your lawn, then he finds an illegal plant in your garden, brings it out to your attention and you show absolutely no sense of urgency into addressing his concern and after several attempts to get your attention, he gets mad and cusses, you fire him. That's retaliation because the guy should not dare to express his indignation at being ignored.
Granted he made quite a few mistakes in how he expressed himself but sometimes it's not what you package, it's how you package it.
Uber has proven itself a master in packaging shit and making look like chocolate time and time again _


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

New driver option Pool X Mule XL Select Suv Black.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I actually got two apologies. One on facebook messenger and one in an email.


You also got given a second chance, what you did would have gotten you fired from just about any job.

I definitely understand your frustration, I think everyone does but you cannot go blasting tje company that is paying you publicly, that is a definitely a no no. Did they remove the 1 star rating?


UberReallySucks said:


> I didn't say it was gonna be easy but with the right lawyer, he might be on to som
> 
> _No, when you contract someone to mow your lawn, then he finds an illegal plant in your garden, brings it out to your attention and you show absolutely no sense of urgency into addressing his concern and after several attempts to get your attention, he gets mad and cusses, you fire him. That's retaliation because the guy should not dare to express his indignation at being ignored.
> Granted he made quite a few mistakes in how he expressed himself but sometimes it's not what you package, it's how you package it.
> Uber has proven itself a master in packaging shit and making look like chocolate time and time again _


But... if he put a billboard up on i95 saying that I dont care about the people I hire and that people should do things to cause me to lose income, and that I mistreat people under my employ via contract then...


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Stygge said:


> The good thing in Detroit is that they could keep their cars in park and still make almost that money. They could make up to $432 a day without putting any wear and tear on their cars. Ha ha.


Not really, anything that stands still in Detroit gets robbed or shot.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


What to do now?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> Listen, the entire story sounds like paranoidal scam, Did you really bellive in all that crap ? How the hell he realized it was drugs ? Do you really think pax told him he picked up a illigal drug and want him to drive it 86 miles ? You guys gotta use brains before bellive in all that Lyft paid scam. And if you no longer driving why are you still here ? No other things to do > I bet you still driving . If not they you probably NUTS.


You have no proof its not true. So don't turn it to a conspiracy.

I quit two month ago and I still come here. To laugh at some of you or help if I feel like it. It's a public forum.


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


Call the media. This is VERY delicious.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

it sounds like Ben105 got re-activated on the Uber platform WITH an apology?

I've used my real picture on here, and posted my driver ID (by accident) since the beginning and I'm still driving. granted, I'm not bad mouthing Uber left & right, but I have expressed my honest opinion before.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> F**K them! On the one hand, I am an independent contractor, so they don't have to pay for perks, and on the other, when it suits them, they treat you as if you're an employee without have to lay out a cent for that privilege.


The whole Uber pyramid scheme summed up in one succinct and exact sentence. How right you are JSM.

I wish you nothing but the best in finding other work to release you from this fruitless waste of energy, time, and resources !!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> it sounds like Ben105 got re-activated on the Uber platform WITH an apology?
> 
> I've used my real picture on here, and posted my driver ID (by accident) since the beginning and I'm still driving. granted, I'm not bad mouthing Uber left & right, but I have expressed my honest opinion before.


I believe ben posted his rant on Uber's Facebook page from his personal account.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I believe ben posted his rant on Uber's Facebook page from his personal account.


That is what I read. 
Not the best idea he has had.

Poor impulse control.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I believe ben posted his rant on Uber's Facebook page from his personal account.


oh .. I don't have Facebook.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> oh .. I don't have Facebook.


Me either! We are 2 of the 5 people in tje world without a Facebook account!

Only tome ive been on it was about 6 years ago, and that was to spy in my Daughter. First and last time. You cant unsee things :/


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Me either! We are 2 of the 5 people in tje world without a Facebook account!
> 
> Only tome ive been on it was about 6 years ago, and that was to spy in my Daughter. First and last time. You cant unsee things :/


I run several facebook groups. 
Don't ever use your real name or photo on facebook.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok now I have one question ! Did you see drugs or did you assume they bought drugs, or did they tell you they were stopping to buy drugs? It's a very fine line here.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> It's all about uber having control. You're better off without them, since they frown upon drivers invoking their first amendment rights. It's a big blessing in disguise.


It's not a 1st Amendment right.


----------



## SMH Uber (Apr 8, 2016)

Curious on how they found your post. Is your page private on fb? Did you post it to a public place on fb? How can they see your private page?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jodie said:


> I use my real name. But can you see my last name?


Middle (lol) and last.....


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I didn't say that uber knew they were buying drugs, but I reported the ride immediately and 30 minutes later they allowed them to rate me unfairly because wouldn't transport their drugs. They should have blocked the rider from rating me. I left the scene, drove a mile and then reported the ride through the app.


Unless you had all of this on a dashcam, or some kind of _evidence, _it is purely _hearsay. _I don't doubt what you say happened, happened. But one can't make public claims based on _hearsay._


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Four *(six?)* top reasons (in no particular order) why Drivers are deactivated based on posts/threads on the forum:
> 
> Low Star Rating.
> Low Acceptance Rate or High Cancellation Rate.
> ...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Unless you had all of this on a dashcam, or some kind of _evidence, _it is purely _hearsay. _I don't doubt what you say happened, happened. But one can't make public claims based on _hearsay._


People end up in jail because another person saw them commit a crime with out providing video.

I think they call it, an eye witness, who's testimony put away many behind bars.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> People end up in jail because another person saw them commit a crime with out providing video.
> 
> I think they call it, an eye witness, who's testimony put away many behind bars.


In this case, it's driver's word against passengers (also considered 'eyewitnesses'). Look, neither you nor I are experts in this area (OBVIOUSLY) - my main point is he doesn't have any evidence (unless there is something he has left out) to prove his claim.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

alexey8787 said:


> I completely support Uber for deactivating you. You should not post anything on facebook unfavotable about your employer. At this time posting something over twitter or facebook equal or even greater than saying on television. Even goverment official get fired for ironical posts. So you got what you deserved.
> It is not your bussines about drug deal ,y our job is spin the wheal and shut the hell up. Let them kill each other thats not your problem.
> You shall never give a `f` about rating just like uber dont give a `f` about you.


I posted directly on their site to get support because I was getting ignored. I gave the facts. I didn't embellish one bit. They only opinion I gave was at the end when I said to Uber pax that this is how Uber treats its drivers. Again, which is based on the fact that I all the private support I sent them went unanswered. It was only when I posted on their page that within 1 minute, I get a response and within 30 minutes I got a personal phone call. It's not libel if it's true and I was not trying in any way to get the pax arrested or in trouble. I just wanted the fare that I drove and to remove the 1-star rating.

And yes, doing a drug deal in my car is my business. I'm a full-time teacher and they will revoke my teaching license permanently for a drug offense.



alexey8787 said:


> Listen, the entire story sounds like paranoidal scam, Did you really bellive in all that crap ? How the hell he realized it was drugs ? Do you really think pax told him he picked up a illigal drug and want him to drive it 86 miles ? You guys gotta use brains before bellive in all that Lyft paid scam. And if you no longer driving why are you still here ? No other things to do > I bet you still driving . If not they you probably NUTS.


No scam here. While in the car the two pax were talking about how much drugs they were going to buy. Then one of the pax called the person they were going to visit in Modesto and asked how much they should buy. The person in Modesto was paying for the ride in exchange for them bringing her drugs. The pax didn't attempt to hide what they were doing at all. The next call was to the drug dealer and they negotiated a price. No code words. They talked as if I weren't able to hear them. I was not, nor am I now, trying to get the pax in trouble with the law. Everyone is free to make their own choices; however, I don't have to condone it in my own car and I will not be held liable for something I did not take part in.

I currently drive for Lyft and this is a free forum and I can read and participate as I like. 



Uber315 said:


> Ok now I have one question ! Did you see drugs or did you assume they bought drugs, or did they tell you they were stopping to buy drugs? It's a very fine line here.


See above. They had a full on conversation with two different people including the person they were going to get the drugs from. At first they wanted $25 for the drugs and then when the called the person in Modesto and the second pax agreed to go to Modesto with the first, they decided they needed more and negotiated a price of $45. I'm totally drug ignorant. I don't know if that's cheap or expensive for what they were buying. I don't know if that's a lot or a little. I've never done an illegal drug before (again, I'm not judging anyone who has or does). But there is NO amount of drugs knowingly allowed in my car. Any amount is cause for them to revoke my teaching license and if it's revoked in one state, no other state will grant one.

And now to add more gas on the fire, Uber lets me know that they accused me of inappropriate behavior with one or both of the pax. They say they are investigation, but how can they continue to allow these two ladies to continue their damage?


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Actually, they did you a solid... Stay out of this predatory business...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I posted directly on their site to get support because I was getting ignored. I gave the facts. I didn't embellish one bit. They only opinion I gave was at the end when I said to Uber pax that this is how Uber treats its drivers. Again, which is based on the fact that I all the private support I sent them went unanswered. It was only when I posted on their page that within 1 minute, I get a response and within 30 minutes I got a personal phone call. It's not libel if it's true and I was not trying in any way to get the pax arrested or in trouble. I just wanted the fare that I drove and to remove the 1-star rating.
> 
> And yes, doing a drug deal in my car is my business. I'm a full-time teacher and they will revoke my teaching license permanently for a drug offense.
> 
> ...


Seriously, you need to stop putting any of this on the internet... _Everything you say (or write) CAN AND WILL BE USED *AGAINST* YOU in a court of law.
_
The Facebook post got you deactivated. Continuing in public like this could cause more issues.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I guess no one should post anything, especially on this forum then. I haven't defamed Uber at all. They deactivated for defaming Uber. And after a review, apologized and said that that was not what I was doing.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

Tatertots said:


> I went through the trouble to sign up for the forums after reading alexey8787's comment just so I could say that was some of the worst advice I've ever seen a human give another human.


Since you didn't bother copying and posting Alexey's post you leave out ability to assess his statement to chance. I am not going go back a hundred or so posts trying to find it. Suffice it to say that there are people on this Board who give great advice and others who are an abomination. Shut down whomever you don't like by putting them on ignore.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I guess no one should post anything, especially on this forum then. I haven't defamed Uber at all. They deactivated for defaming Uber. And after a review, apologized and said that that was not what I was doing.


Sorry to hear about your deactivation. Consider it a blessing in disguise. This is how uber operates; it is a scam.

For anyone still thinking about being scammed, a good quality dual-channel dash cam is a MUST.

chi1cabby at one point had started a thread for illegally deactivated drivers to record their experiences. Could come in handy when their asses get sued again in the future.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Since you're in California, file a complaint with the Division of Labor Standards Enforcement. Cite Uber's lack of response to your initial complaints. Seek reactivation. The CA Labor Commissioner has already determined Uber drivers may be employees, and is obligated to represent you under that - until state courts determine otherwise.

Contrary to popular belief, the settlement recently brokered does not impact the other state case, which is still pending against the labor board.

DLSE will decide if you are entitled to a hearing. Uber may sue DLSE to challenge this, but DLSE will likely represent you in court. In either case, they are prevented from suing you directly over a DLSE complaint.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

If you using your devices from the same internet connection and you're going to the Uber website you're going to Facebook you're using the same IP address using the same cookies using the same web beacons you can't truly be anonymous on the internet you can use a VPN and even then you still need to know what the hell you're doing..

Even your devices has its own identity, no matter what internet connection you use.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> If you using your devices from the same internet connection and you're going to the Uber website you're going to Facebook you're using the same IP address using the same cookies using the same web beacons you can't truly be anonymous on the internet you can use a VPN and even then you still need to know what the hell you're doing..
> 
> Even your devices has its own identity, no matter what internet connection you use.


Wasn't trying to hide. Was trying to get support. They weren't responding to the traditional support. They responded within 1 minute when posting on the fb page. When it's public, they are quick to respond.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Wasn't trying to hide. Was trying to get support. They weren't responding to the traditional support. They responded within 1 minute when posting on the fb page. When it's public, they are quick to respond.


Seriously: http://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/HowToFileRetaliationComplaint.htm

File it. See what happens. Worst DLSE can do is rule against you - you can't get sued for filing a complaint, and it sounds like you have a case... especially in light of the Labor Commission rulings in CA that Uber drivers are likely employees.

Your basis for retaliation is that you posted a complaint on their Facebook page, after the more proper channels for communicating with Uber failed. Uber retaliated for their own failure to reply to your inquiries, as required by the "employment" agreement.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks! I will look into it.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

This looks like the section that would apply:


*Labor Code section 232.5*
Prohibits an employer from requiring that an employee refrain from disclosing or discussing information about the employer's working conditions, and from requiring an employee to sign a waiver or other document that restricts or denies the employee the right to disclose or discuss information about the employer's working conditions.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> This looks like the section that would apply:
> 
> 
> *Labor Code section 232.5*
> Prohibits an employer from requiring that an employee refrain from disclosing or discussing information about the employer's working conditions, and from requiring an employee to sign a waiver or other document that restricts or denies the employee the right to disclose or discuss information about the employer's working conditions.


That's a good find. It's going to come down to whether or not a Judge will allow such with Independent Contractors. Which I am not saying he/she would or would not. Good Luck!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Very true.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

You can cite the past determination by the Commissioner that Uber drivers are employees.

DLSE could even use your case to rule that independent contractors - be they actual employees or not - are equally protected from sharing their views on Facebook in a de-facto employment scenario.

Plus, Uber may offer you a settlement prior to the hearing, or at the hearing. While you would be barred from sharing the terms - it could be thousands of dollars.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> It's all about uber having control. You're better off without them, since they frown upon drivers invoking their first amendment rights. It's a big blessing in disguise.


The First Amendment protects your right to free speech from abuse by the government, not private industry. You have no rights, especially since you agreed to a contract in which a term was to not make negative comments about the company on social media.

And to someone else's post, yes almost all of us are violating that contract term on these forums, hence why most of us attempt to hide our identities on this forum. Not to say the owner of this forum couldn't turn over all our account information to Uber since I don't recall that being in the EULA for this forum.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> The pax had two stops. On the way to the first stop, they noticed that their friend forgot their phone. We had to go back to the pick up destination to retrieve it.
> 
> 2. I didn't say Uber knew about the drugs, but I reported the ride immediately and they allowed someone who I reported for doing a drug deal while en route to rate me me.
> 
> ...


For all you know if you were driving in Chicago let's say that's the case you could possibly get shot or something. You never know what kind of people drug dealers are. You are better off canceling and letting them out of your vehicle and driving far away.

Uber doesn't really care for the drivers' safety to them we are disposable. It should be mandatory for Uber to give drivers 2 channel dash cams at least.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I didn't feel that this was the case, but always a possibility.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

metal_orion said:


> For all you know if you were driving in Chicago let's say that's the case you could possibly get shot or something. You never know what kind of people drug dealers are. You are better off canceling and letting them out of your vehicle and driving far away.
> 
> Uber doesn't really care for the drivers' safety to them we are disposable. It should be mandatory for Uber to give drivers 2 channel dash cams at least.
> Drug dealers drop off their cars at mall lots in the suburbs and they negotiate deals on their phones or do prearranged pickups and drop offs in Uber X or Select. The know that being in an Uber will get them less likely to be pulled over. I seldom ever drive after 9 PM.


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

I wouldn't count on Uber giving you guys anything to protect yourselves with.. take it in your own hands and protect yourself today. I'm shocked with some of the crap you guys have to deal with on a daily basis..


----------



## Uberjaye (Jan 11, 2016)

From what I've seen on FB... Uber has a lot of people to permanently deactivate!!!!!


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Understood :O but I was trying to get support.


There are many ways to reach out to get support from Uber. Remember: The team want you to succeed! Think about it... If drivers don't feel supported they will drive elsewhere and Uber would be out of business.

One should never disrespect Uber. They have done so much for the community and often without any praise. One example is when they deliver shelter dogs to people who may want to pet/adopt them. It's just one of the many cause that Uber support around the world. They don't ask for attention, they just do it because they care.

As a partner they also care about you. I am shocked when I hear about people talking about Uber in a bad light. Like the saying goes "Don't šhït where you eat".

Respect must be earned. If I were you I would draft an apology letter and send it to Uber. If they see you are truly remorseful I'm sure they welcome you back.

Remember, Uber is just made up of individual people like yourself. They are not as bad as some people make them out to be.


----------



## Father Fred (Jan 23, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> There are many ways to reach out to get support from Uber. Remember: The team want you to succeed! Think about it... If drivers don't feel supported they will drive elsewhere and Uber would be out of business.
> 
> One should never disrespect Uber. They have done so much for the community and often without any praise.
> 
> Remember, Uber is just made up of individual people like yourself. They are not as bad as some people make them out to be.


You are joking right? Uber is a terrible company, the owners are the scum of the earth. Uber is Similar to Enron or Benie Madoff. You have to be a fool with a low level education to think otherwise.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Father Fred said:


> You are joking right? Uber is a terrible company, the owners are the scum of the earth. Uber is Similar to Enron or Benie Madoff. You have to be a fool with a low level education to think otherwise.


Father Fred if they were REALLY as bad as you make them out to be then why do so many thousands of people drive for Uber around the world? Probably millions of drivers actually if there are thousands in each city.

And if they were REALLY bad then why would countries allow Uber to operate? All companies must comply with certain consumer and labor laws.

Okay so I get that Uber doesn't have phone numbers but please give me 3 REAL scenarios of when you would need to call Uber? From my experience reaching out to their helpful team via email is easy and I get a response within days if not hours.

Of course Uber will deactivate you if you damage their brand. Same goes for any brand. You can't just say bad things about America without being interrogated and you can't say bad things about asparagus or the farmers will sue you (see George W. Bush Vs. Asparagus Growers of America case).


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Getting responses in days or even hours is unacceptable when the matter is urgent or is regarding the law.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Getting responses in days or even hours is unacceptable when the matter is urgent or is regarding the law.


If it's urgent or an emergency call 911 for police/ambulance/fire.

I can't think of anything else that would be urgent that they could help you with over the phone. If it's a fare dispute then email is often easier because you can include screenshots.

So why else would you want to call Uber?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> If it's urgent or an emergency call 911 for police/ambulance/fire.
> 
> I can't think of anything else that would be urgent that they could help you with over the phone. If it's a fare dispute then email is often easier because you can include screenshots.
> 
> So why else would you want to call Uber?


Maybe there will be a "panic" button on the app, just like in India.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Great, another Aussie. Probably a reincarnation of frigging glados himself.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> The First Amendment protects your right to free speech from abuse by the government, not private industry. You have no rights, especially since you agreed to a contract in which a term was to not make negative comments about the company on social media.
> 
> And to someone else's post, yes almost all of us are violating that contract term on these forums, hence why most of us attempt to hide our identities on this forum. Not to say the owner of this forum couldn't turn over all our account information to Uber since I don't recall that being in the EULA for this forum.


In California, you do have more rights. And in this case, someone working on Uber's behalf went through the proper channels to lodge a complaint... and received no response. He then went to Facebook to try and post about Uber complaining about work conditions.

That is protected in California. The driver should file a complaint with DLSE, and in my view, has a valid case.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> If it's urgent or an emergency call 911 for police/ambulance/fire.
> 
> I can't think of anything else that would be urgent that they could help you with over the phone. If it's a fare dispute then email is often easier because you can include screenshots.
> 
> So why else would you want to call Uber?


Did you even bother reading the thread?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

HOUTXRon said:


> Great, another Aussie. Probably a reincarnation of frigging glados himself.


If you're referring to me, I've never been to Australia. Pontiac G8 is a Holden. Don't have to be from Oz to drive a car from Oz.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> If you're referring to me, I've never been to Australia. Pontiac G8 is a Holden. Don't have to be from Oz to drive a car from Oz.


How do you buy a Holden in America? Is it right hand drive?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> How do you buy a Holden in America? Is it right hand drive?


Four Holden cars have been adapted for American consumption over the past decade or so. This was done under Bob Lutz's reign, as he (rightly) thought that Holden made the best non-premium RWD cars in the world. They were adapted for LHD by Holden at the factory.

Those cars are:

Pontiac GTO (Holden Monaro)
Pontiac G8 (Holden Commodore VE)
Chevrolet Caprice PPV (Holden Statesman)
Chevrolet SS (Holden Commodore VF)

Sadly, the party is over, as Holden and Ford are shutting down domestic production. The best RWD cars of our time, are now in the past.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

living_the_dream said:


> Father Fred if they were REALLY as bad as you make them out to be then why do so many thousands of people drive for Uber around the world? Probably millions of drivers actually if there are thousands in each city.
> 
> And if they were REALLY bad then why would countries allow Uber to operate? All companies must comply with certain consumer and labor laws.
> 
> ...


People drive because Uber spends millions in advertising and referrals.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> Great, another Aussie. Probably a reincarnation of frigging glados himself.


Nope, wasn't referring to you. There's a Kool-Aide drinker here.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm sure this has been said already but I can't be bothered to go through 10 or more pages right now. Maybe after I have my 3rd cup of coffee - ‎#uber‬ ‪#‎chooselyft‬ ‪#‎lyft‬ - this is what I believe got you deactivated and nothing else in the post you made on FB. I could be wrong of course since I don't work for UBER. I've seen companies like Amazon, eBay etc penalize people for mentioning their competitors. Go to the forums of either of them and I'm sure you'll find a few very interesting deactivation stories. While I have my challenges with UBER like everyone else, let me put myself in their mental space for a second.

UBER's mental model of drivers : "A driver has an issue and in a public facing space said that the answer to the problem was to use our MAJOR competitor? Deactivate their account immediately and forward this to our legal department to see if there is anything we can apply here to send a strong message to these drivers. I want that message to be that: Using our competitors name in their "public facing" complaints and going as far as suggesting others switch to said competitor will not be tolerated under any condition."

Everyone knows or should know by now the easiest way to get a companies attention is social media. Now what we say to get their attention is another thing all together and generally could get us in trouble. It's best to remain calm for as long as possible and I'm being a complete hypocrite here. I get hot fast over certain topics and what happened to you wouldn't have sat well with me at all.

Every time I embarrassed eBay or called them out on a big one(they were showing sponsored links for counterfeit shoes) on twitter or FB I knew in the back of my mind "You're really, really, REALLYYYY pushing this companies buttons dude. The ultimate risk is you may discover tomorrow morning you have no packages to ship because your eBay account has been deactivated for damaging public statements against the brand. Does the benefit of posting this outweigh that ultimate reaction from eBay should they choose to retaliate? Let's see, my sales are 50% less than what they were last year on eBay, sales on my personal website and other channels are picking up and some poor soul not knowing it's IMPOSSIBLE to get authentic Nike Air Max 2016's for $55 shipped would have clicked on one of those links? I hit post, eBay responded within the 1hr and by 3:30pm EST the sponsored links for the fake shoes were gone. Things could have gone very very differently.

The thing is though I never said in my Tweet "This is why you should use #Amazon" or anything like it. No other sales channels were mentioned and purposely so. Complaining has gotten me in trouble before but in spite of this I would do most of what I did again and I commend you for your post and directness but next time you have a complaint against a brand leaving out any mention of their No.1 competitor might be a wise thing to do. No brand is going to put up with someone promoting a competitor on their public space.

I also agree with everyone else who says use a pseudonym, not your real name, unless you are just balls out crazy and absolutely don't give AS. It doesn't sound like your approach anyway and your tone would have been different in conveying your story.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I actually looked up this thread because a half hour ago someone said they had screen shots about my comments on Facebook relating to someone's Uber post and said they were going to report me, not because I said anything wrong, but mostly because they are whining and pissed off.

What happened is someone claimed that the reason his driver left is because he was kissing another man before he got in the car 15-20 feet away, and the driver must have been a homophobe. 

I said that the only way he could have been charged for that is if the driver was there over 5 minutes, and that you should be ready for your Uber ride when you ask for it and not leave them waiting, or else you'll have to pay a fee. I said I didn't think that the driver being called a homophobe was fair as you don't know why they left, and if you were charged 5 dollars, it could have been they simply got tired of sitting there waiting as we're not there to wait for people to give hugs and kisses for several minutes, because the policy is to only wait 5 minutes. One of his friends started throwing a fit calling me names, which I'm not a homophobe, I'm gay actually, lol, and that she was reporting me to Uber for trying to be the authority and that she was sending her screen shots in. I'm not sure what it is I did wrong. You are supposed to be ready for the ride when the driver is there and they can cancel after 5 minutes if you're not ready and you have to pay 5 dollars if they do. I didn't bad mouth Uber, and I didn't say anything false, so I don't know what there is to report or what Uber is going to do about that kind of report.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


Uber=Judge, jury and executioner.








The block chain can't happen fast enough. Once this technology is widely adopted Uber will be gone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I posted on Facebook out of frustration about not hearing from Uber about a pax conducting a drug deal. I had sent in a help request directly from the trip (major issue with pax), plus sent two follow-up emails regarding how Uber let the pax rate me a 1 and how Uber halved the fair.
> 
> Everything was fact and I got a response almost immediately after posting.
> 
> ...


86 mile trip !


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

You are completely on your own when it comes to Uber!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I actually looked up this thread because a half hour ago someone said they had screen shots about my comments on Facebook relating to someone's Uber post and said they were going to report me, not because I said anything wrong, but mostly because they are whining and pissed off.
> 
> What happened is someone claimed that the reason his driver left is because he was kissing another man before he got in the car 15-20 feet away, and the driver must have been a homophobe.
> 
> I said that the only way he could have been charged for that is if the driver was there over 5 minutes, and that you should be ready for your Uber ride when you ask for it and not leave them waiting, or else you'll have to pay a fee. I said I didn't think that the driver being called a homophobe was fair as you don't know why they left, and if you were charged 5 dollars, it could have been they simply got tired of sitting there waiting as we're not there to wait for people to give hugs and kisses for several minutes, because the policy is to only wait 5 minutes. One of his friends started throwing a fit calling me names, which I'm not a homophobe, I'm gay actually, lol, and that she was reporting me to Uber for trying to be the authority and that she was sending her screen shots in. I'm not sure what it is I did wrong. You are supposed to be ready for the ride when the driver is there and they can cancel after 5 minutes if you're not ready and you have to pay 5 dollars if they do. I didn't bad mouth Uber, and I didn't say anything false, so I don't know what there is to report or what Uber is going to do about that kind of report.


Never discuss your employer (company you are affiliated with) in any way on social media. Good or bad, just don't do it unless you are sure of anonymity.


----------

